# No choir girl ever made the A-list. = Τα κορίτσια του κατηχητικού δεν γίνονται πρώτα ονόματα.



## Theseus (Jun 22, 2012)

The A-list is a list of the most bankable movie stars in Hollywood/or the group of the most admired or desirable people, as for a job or social gathering: famous actors on the casting director's A-list; a private party for Hollywood's A-list.
Also it is a list of names of specially favoured people; "the boss gave me his A-list of people we should try to recruit."
See for context http://www.episodeguide.us/csi-miami/camp-fear/episode/222817/summary.html:down:


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

the A-list = η λίστα των εκλεκτών, η ελίτ, η αφρόκρεμα


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 22, 2012)

Και την D-list πώς θα την λέγαμε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Πρωτοκλασάτοι, δευτεροκλασάτοι, τριτοκλασάτοι, *τεταρτοκλασάτοι*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Και την D-list πώς θα την λέγαμε;


Τα λιμά.

Και για τη χρήση που παραπέμπεις, τα αζήτητα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 22, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Και την D-list πώς θα την λέγαμε;




Σκαρταδούρα;

Α-list αφρόκρεμα, πρωτοκλασάτοι
Β-list δευτεράντζα, δευτεροκλασάτοι
C-list τριτοκλασάτοι
D-list σκαρταδούρα, σαβούρα


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 22, 2012)

Ωραία όλα! Και τα λιμά δεν τα είχα ξανακούσει! Ευχ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Και δυο προσπάθειες μετάφρασης για τις φράσεις που έδωσε ο Θησέας:

No choir girl ever made the A-list. > Οι κομπάρσοι δεν γίνονται ποτέ πρωταγωνιστές.
The boss gave me his A-list of people we should try to recruit. > Το αφεντικό μού έδωσε μια λίστα με αστέρια που θέλει να προσλάβουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> No choir girl ever made the A-list. > Οι κομπάρσοι δεν γίνονται ποτέ πρωταγωνιστές.


Πολύ καλό και πάει κατευθείαν στον τίτλο!


ΥΓ. Σόρι, βιάστηκα!


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2012)

Eπ, μια στιγμή, άλλο choir girl κι άλλο chorus girl!
Άλλο αρσακειάδα κι άλλο τροτέζα. 

Choir girl = "του κατηχητικού"
Chorus girl= χορεύτρια (όχι σε πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο)


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 22, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Και την D-list πώς θα την λέγαμε;



Κατιμάς, σε πιο ελεύθερο. Σε αβυσσαίο ρέτζιστερ, _μπαζολόγιο_.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2012)

Εδώ το «choir girl» δεν έχει να κάνει με τ' ότι πάει με τον σταυρό στο χέρι, είναι αγνή και τίμια κττ — ή πέφτω τόσο έξω;


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Cut to Mrs. Winters combing her daughter's hair and telling her, "You're beautiful. You're going to be great," while Dara pouts. Morales says tearfully, "But Queen Bitch wouldn't let her quit." And now, the QB mentioned in the earlier letters makes a lot of sense. Calleigh's still catching up here, so she asks, "You mean her mother?" Morales is all, "Her mother made her do a lot of things." Calleigh wants to know, "What kind of things?" Cut to an unintentionally hilarious shot of Mom leaning in with a menacing expression, waving a diaphragm in front of Dara's face. "You'll use this diaphragm or else, young lady!" Dara's tearfully saying to her mother, "Mom, please..." as her mom keeps sharply saying her name. Back in the present, Morales says, "Her mom always told her, 'No choir girl ever made the A-list.'" Under the makeup, Calleigh reacts. At least, we can infer that she does.

Νομίζω ότι έχετε δίκιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Μα είναι σε καλλιτεχνικό ρέτζιστερ. Δεν θα σκεφτείς πρώτα πρώτα τις δεύτερες φωνές, τα κορίτσια της χορωδίας;

Και τώρα που είδα και του Νίκελ, εδώ δεν θα μεταφράζαμε choir girl = αρτίστα (_σκρίβε πουτάνα_); Με άλλα λόγια, θα ήταν προτιμότερο κάτι σε _κανένα τσουλάκι δεν άνοιξε ποτέ σπιτικό_;


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 22, 2012)

Choir girl είναι η _του κατηχητικού_ συνήθως, οπότε εγώ τουλάχιστον έτσι το ερμήνευσα.

Έντιτ: Μιας και μιλάμε για Χόλιγουντ και σταρ σίστεμ, (σύμφωνα με τον αστικό μύθο) υποτίθεται ότι η μετάβαση στην λίστα των πρωτοκλασάτων απαιτεί ρήξη με οποιουσδήποτε ηθικούς φραγμούς. Οπότε, το choir girl το ερμηνεύω με την έννοια που παραθέτει ο Ζαζ επάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2012)

Μα κι ένα δεύτερο όνομα μπορεί κάλλιστα να γίνει πρώτο αν είναι διατεθειμένο να πατήσει επί πτωμάτων (ή αν τα μέσα που μετέρχεται αγιάζονται διά του σκοπού της), αν δεχθούμε το τσιτάτο αυτό, Δόκτωρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Ναι, ΟΚ, το κατάλαβα. Θξ.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 22, 2012)

How then would you say '*No choir girl made* the A-list? Putting suggestions together, could you use η του κατηχητικού; See http://panta.pblogs.gr/2009/05/to-koritsaki-toy-kathhhtikoy-poy-egine-diashmh-pornostar.html 
Hence καμμία του κατηχητικού δεν ποτέ κατάληξε στο αφρόκρεμα;; :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2012)

Είπαμε δόχτορα, άλλο choir girl κι άλλο chorus girl βλ. 9


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Ναι, SBE, το κατάλαβα. Βλ. 17.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Theseus said:


> How then would you say '*No choir girl made* the A-list? Putting suggestions together, could you use η του κατηχητικού; See http://panta.pblogs.gr/2009/05/to-koritsaki-toy-kathhhtikoy-poy-egine-diashmh-pornostar.html
> Hence καμμία του κατηχητικού δεν ποτέ κατάληξε στο αφρόκρεμα;; :)


Έχω ήδη βάλει μια εκδοχή στον τίτλο:
Τα κορίτσια του κατηχητικού δεν γίνονται πρώτα ονόματα.


Εναλλακτικό, μακρύτερο:
Καμιά του κατηχητικού δεν είδε το όνομά της πρώτο στη μαρκίζα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

OK, και αφού είπαμε ότι το κατάλαβα, και αφού συμφωνήσαμε ότι στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα η απόδοση με τα κορίτσια του κατηχητικού είναι η σωστή, πόσο λάθος είναι η απόδοση: _Τα κορίτσια της χορωδίας δεν γίνονται ποτέ πρώτες φωνές_;


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2012)

Δεν φαίνεται ο σταυρός στο χέρι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Απλώς εννοούσα ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει και μια απολύτως αθώα σημασία της φράσης.


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2012)

Δόχτορα, τι σχέση έχει η χορωδία της εκκλησίας με το χώρο του θεάματος; Άλλωστε δεν αποκλείεται άμα είσαι τραγουδιστής της εκκλησιαστικής χορωδίας να γίνεις επαγγελματίας.

Ενώ άμα είσαι χορεύτρια του κορ ντε μπαλέ, δεν πρόκειται να γίνεις πρίμα μπαλαρίνα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Choir δεν είναι μόνο εκκλησιαστική χορωδία. Συνήθως ναι, όχι αποκλειστικά και μόνο.



SBE said:


> Ενώ άμα είσαι χορεύτρια του κορ ντε μπαλέ, δεν πρόκειται να γίνεις πρίμα μπαλαρίνα


Εκτός αν...


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2012)

Choir μπορεί να μην είναι μόνο η εκκλησιαστική χορωδία, είναι όμως _κυρίως_ η εκκλησιαστική χορωδία. Και choirgirl και choirboy είναι τα παιδιά της χορωδίας αυτής και κατ'επέκταση "του κατηχητικού" ή όπως λέει η Βίκι: As a derisive slang term, it refers to a do-gooder or someone who is morally upright, in the same sense that "Boy Scout" (also derisively) refers to someone who is considered honorable or conscientious.
Οι πιθανότητες να θέλει να μας πει το ρητό ότι με σεμνοτυφίες δε γίνεσαι φίρμα είναι μεγαλύτερες από το να μας λέει ότι δε γίνεσαι φίρμα άμα τραγουδάς σε (εκκλησιαστική) χορωδία.


----------



## Themis (Jun 23, 2012)

Αυτό που έχει μπει στον τίτλο (Τα κορίτσια του κατηχητικού δεν γίνονται πρώτα ονόματα) θα μπορούσε να πάρει πιο σύντομη μορφή: Οι χαμηλοβλεπούσες δεν γίνονται βεντέτες. Κάτι σκέφτηκα και για μιξοπαρθένες. Αλλά μιλάω άνευ γνώσεως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2012)

Themis said:


> *Οι χαμηλοβλεπούσες δεν γίνονται βεντέτες*



Νόμιζα ότι κάποιος είχε γράψει κάτι και με τα «καλά κορίτσια», αλλά δεν το βλέπω τώρα. Π.χ. *Τα καλά κορίτσια δεν γίνονται βεντέτες.* Υπάρχει και το αγγλικό: *Good girls don't make history.*


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2012)




----------

